
Teenage Iranian chess master banned from national team for not wearing headscarf - Thorondor
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/early-lead/wp/2017/02/21/teenage-iranian-chess-master-banned-from-national-team-for-refusing-to-wear-a-headscarf/
======
JumpCrisscross
> _the chess world championships in Iran because of the country’s requirement
> that she don a hijab_

Did the World Chess Federation get jealous of all the attention FIFA was
getting? How is the decision to host an international competition in Iran
made?

~~~
tzs
Someone has already mentioned FIDE corruption. _Usually_ when FIDE does
something questionable that is the reason.

Not, however, in this case. It's in Iran for the simple reason that only Iran
submitted a bid to host it.

It was originally supposed to be late last year, but nobody bid, and FIDE had
to move it back a few months and try again. On the retry they got a single
bid, from Iran.

